# my memory is driving me crazy



## dbi (Nov 22, 2009)

Guys,

I can't remember which program could give a combined display of CPU, I/O, memory utilisation + cache hits/misses, IRQs etc.
All this on one screen, refreshing in a given interval. It is not "top" for sure.
Please, tell me which program was it.


----------



## dbi (Nov 22, 2009)

*[solved]*



> systat -vmstat



I got it. Sorry for the noise but it took me 15min to recall, I was just going nuts.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 22, 2009)

You can edit /etc/motd maybe to remember it
easily next time...


----------



## dbi (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL

A tattoo perhaps would also do the trick...I think after this case I'll hardly forget it again.

I don't believe this thread would be of much help in the future, therefore admins should perhaps consider deleting it.
I apologise for the noise again.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 22, 2009)

dbi said:
			
		

> I don't believe this thread would be of much help in the future, therefore admins should perhaps consider deleting it.


On the contrary. I think you're not the first one to ask for such a tool.


----------



## vivek (Nov 22, 2009)

here is a hint, if you forgot again:

```
man -k {key-word}
man -k 'memory'
man -k 'virtual memory'
```

As a seasoned UNIX admin, I also recommend using wiki to store all important info. My internal wiki has now over 1000 pages


----------



## dbi (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been running Linux for many years (new to FreeBSD though) but still haven't made a habit of using neither "apropos" (man -k) nor "whatis". No reason, no explanation why. Actually I use the man page of something close to what I'm actually searching for and then look at "see also" section.


Keeping a wiki for random stuff is a good thing. Unfortunately mine went down along with the whole OS when a power failure destroyed my linux box. I have a backup, but there's something... I'm just reluctant to install MySQL and haven't figured out yet what to do about it.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 22, 2009)

dbi said:
			
		

> I'm just reluctant to install MySQL and haven't figured out yet what to do about it.


I don't know if you're aware of that, but some wikis don't need any DB (MySQL or other).


----------



## dbi (Nov 22, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> I don't know if you're aware of that, but some wikis don't need any DB (MySQL or other).



No, I haven't searched yet, because this migration is nowhere near the top of my "to-do" list.

Several years ago I just installed mediawiki. It was an overkill for my simple needs, but I had mysql running for another project anyway.

Actually I was thinking of emailing those "tips & tricks" to myself. This way I'd have a search option and no need for sql backend and httpd server.

The other idea was to use some kind of simple blog software, but a wiki w/o fancy features will perhaps be better.


----------

